# Spinning Latest handspun



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

So, I needed to empty some bobbins that had short lengths of single ply on them. I spun them end to end, sometimes taking a short length of another roving to make the join. I didn't remember what sort of fiber might be included though I think it's all wool. When I had two bobbins full, I plyed them together. The smaller hank is what I couldn't get on the first bobbin.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent, pretty colors.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love those colours


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I love them. Great blending. I put my little bits on TP rolls or PT rolls then I can ply with like colors. I also write on the tube what it is and bag it when I have to many little bits I do the same ply it with something that matches.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow I love them. Great blending. I put my little bits on TP rolls or PT rolls then I can ply with like colors. I also write on the tube what it is and bag it when I have to many little bits I do the same ply it with something that matches.


I didn't even try to match. God didn't make any colors that clash, that's a human concept.????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oops, double. Sorry.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty colors. It is amazing how so many different colors end up blending together so nice.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty colors


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wonderful! I love color!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I didn't even try to match. God didn't make any colors that clash, that's a human concept.????


Agreed! People often tell me they love the way I can mix colors. All I do is pick up whatever yarn is next and I figure the Master Artist won't mind.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Those are so pretty! Now, whatcha makin?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> Those are so pretty! Now, whatcha makin?


Dunno. Maybe I'll knit something, maybe I'll weave something. Handspun is great for weaving.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I always forget that, i don't weave, YET.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh those do look fun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, I'm starting to collect small leftover buts, waste no, want not!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! What are you going to make with it?


----------

